# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Κλαδέματα για ενυδρείο

## ria

παιδια αν καποιος θελει χαριζω λιγα κλαδεματα για 1-2 ατομα..παραλαβη απο καλλιθεα αν καποιος θελει!!!!!

----------

